# Hello - Fresh from the Garden



## TheNewMexican (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello,

First time posting here and wanted to introduce myself to the forum. I enjoy cooking and have had a great time looking at the recipes which others have posted. Even printed a few off for later consumption. 

I also like to garden and decided to post a few pictures of this years fruits of my labor;




We got a nice crop of figs this year from our two trees. I like to halve them and dry them.




















Baby carrots are coming into their own right now as well. These are wonderful sauteed in a little white wine as a side dish to a nice steak cooked Argentine style!












And finally, it is time for the New Mexico green Chile harvest. Here they are freshly roasted and then the final product chopped and mixed with a little garlic and salt ready to be frozen for the long winter. Mmmmmmm............... Weather was dry this year and the harvest is small. Get yours before they are all gone!















Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## bikehunter (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 1, 2012)

TheNewMexican said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time posting here and wanted to introduce myself to the forum. I enjoy cooking and have had a great time looking at the recipes which others have posted. Even printed a few off for later consumption.
> 
> ...



I had a friend from New Mexico a few years back...he would get 4 TONS of the hatch chiles for his restaurant and make Huevos Rancheros from them...had the big roaster on the sidewalk in front to entice folks in...they were incredible just straight out of the roaster.

I haven't heard of this method to put them up before, very cool....looks like you've got a good bit there...depending on how much you use in a week 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chinacats (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome! 

Chiles look great!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TheNewMexican (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

Wow..... 4 tons of hatch Chile....... I can't even imagine. I do one sack which is about 25 lbs and between peeling, chopping and bagging it's darn near a whole day process. In the end, we get about 4 piles (like that shown) of Ziploc bags for the freezer. Between me and the wife, one bag will last 5-7 days. Mostly eaten with eggs, bacon and fried potatoes in the morning or made into green Chile enchiladas.

I'll try and post some more cooking photos in the upcoming week. Forgive the photos, I only have a cheap digital canon. I'll also try and get some pictures of the cast iron collection up. Mostly Wagners and Griswolds!

Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome!

Good looking produce!


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing/reading your posts. Welcome.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome! We eat more than our fair share of y'all's chiles here in Texas. Soooo muuuuch Hatch...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome and thanks for sharing the pics. Everything looks great.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Knut House!


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, looks like you have some nice stuff in your garden.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like a good haul. I'm just trying to keep up with the tomatoes right now myself. Welcome!!


----------



## jayhay (Sep 4, 2012)

I was introduced to Hatch chiles last year and I was totally impressed. Great chili flavor and not too much heat. Love 'em much and I wish I could have a freezer stash like yours!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2012)

They look soooo great  I tried harvesting tomatos, shishito peppers, Japanese piman (peppers), and cucumbers this year, and I found new and higher respect for people growing plants.


----------

